# Assassin's Creed: Historische Sequenzen des Films sind in Spanisch



## Icetii (23. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Assassin's Creed: Historische Sequenzen des Films sind in Spanisch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Assassin's Creed: Historische Sequenzen des Films sind in Spanisch


----------



## Mydgard (23. September 2016)

Das mag realistisch sein, nervt aber einfach nur, siehe die Serie "Narcos", die zu ca. 70% in Spanisch mit Deutschen Untertiteln ist ... das ist einfach dämlich, da starrt man die ganze Zeit auf die Untertitel ... habe ich abgebrochen, das zu gucken.


----------



## golani79 (23. September 2016)

Mydgard schrieb:


> Das mag realistisch sein, nervt aber einfach nur, siehe die Serie "Narcos", die zu ca. 70% in Spanisch mit Deutschen Untertiteln ist ... das ist einfach dämlich, da starrt man die ganze Zeit auf die Untertitel ... habe ich abgebrochen, das zu gucken.



Mag *dich* vlt. nerven - andere finden das wiederum gut und der Atmosphäre dienlich.
Aber lieber ne super Serie abbrechen, als ein wenig zu lesen ... lol ..


----------



## Spassbremse (23. September 2016)

Alternative: Spanisch lernen. Ist weltweit sehr verbreitet und eigentlich ziemlich einfach.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2016)

Spart man sich geld bei der Synchronisation


----------



## alu355 (23. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mag *dich* vlt. nerven - andere finden das wiederum gut und der Atmosphäre dienlich.
> Aber lieber ne super Serie abbrechen, als ein wenig zu lesen ... lol ..



Ich darf aufgrund der 79 im Namen davon ausgehen, daß du 37 bist oder wirst?
Schauen wir mal in 30, spätestens 40 Jahren ob du das dann immer noch gut findest.
Aber egal, in dem Alter sind schon alle ja bestimmt so verblödet, die brauchen ja eh nix mehr verstehen, einfach weiter schauen, hauptsache bunte Bilder.
Jedenfalls die meisten über 60 haben Schwierigkeiten mit Untertiteln (ja auch mit Brille), insbesonders weil die Texte da im Akkord durchrattern.
Ausnahmen, wie langatmige Dramen in denen nach jedem Atemzug eine Pause eingelegt wird, bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## golani79 (25. September 2016)

Wie kommst du jetzt bitte auf das Alter und damit zusammenhängende Probleme mit Subs etc.?
Wenn man über solche Dinge diskutieren will, kann man das natürlich gerne machen, aber das ist dann meiner Meinung nach ein anderes Thema
Im Bezug auf das Posting von Mydgard klingt das für mich nämlich nicht so, als ob das ein "altersbezogenes" Problem wäre, sondern einfach vielmehr, als ob für ihn zu viel untertitelt ist.

Sollte das Problem von Mydgard mit den Subs altersbezogen sein, dann sorry.
Und wie bereits erwähnt, kann man das gerne diskutieren, denn da stimme ich dir auch zu alu355

Man kann bei Prime und Netflix die Untertitel anpassen und bisher waren  zumindest bei diesen beiden Diensten die Untertitel für eine annehmbare  Zeit eingeblendet.
Viele Leute jammern aber halt einfach generell, wenns Untertitel gibt - kenne ich zum Teil auch aus meinem Umfeld so.


----------



## MichaelG (25. September 2016)

Mich stört viel mehr, daß wohl der Großteil des Films in der Neuzeit spielt.

Was die Sprache betrifft finde ich das genial. Ich sage nur Apokalypto...


----------



## LOX-TT (25. September 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man kann bei Prime und Netflix die Untertitel anpassen



das sollte eh standart sein, manche Spiele haben z.B. so kleine Untertitel, dass man selbst auf nem großen TV Probleme haben kann, sie anständig zu lesen. Sind wenige, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (25. September 2016)

Wobei man auch sagen kann, dass wir in Deutschland etwas verwöhnt sind, was die Synchronisierung angeht. Wenn man z.B. Richtung Osteuropa schaut, da wird er Aufwand nicht betrieben.


----------



## Mydgard (1. Oktober 2016)

Nein nein, meine Aussage bezog sich allgemein darauf, das ich lieber eine komplett lokalisierte Version hätte ... eure imho dämlichen Kommentare könnt ihr euch ruhig sparen, ich sage ja auch nichts, wenn ihr aus welchen Gründen auch immer das Original bevorzugt.

Und von wegen "gute Serie" abbrechen: Es gibt Unzählige gute Serien die raus kommen, da kommt man eh nicht hinterher, da ist es (für mich!) nicht schlimm, das ich die dann halt nicht gucken werde.


----------



## Reaper1706 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich freu mich eigentlich sehr auf den Film und das mit dem Spanisch find ich ganz cool. War ja schon bei Passion Christi mit dem Latein voll krass!!! - vor allem wenn mans ohne Untertitel versteht! 

Aber was echts nervt ist der Fakt, dass der Großteil in der Gegenwart spielt. Ich hoffe die Historie kommt nicht zu kurz! Die meisten Fans wollen es doch schließlich wegen der spanischen Epoche gucken oder!? Bitte versaut es nicht!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich würde es bei Filmen einfach so machen, dass jeder optional auswähl kann wie er das will.
Ich möchte bei Filmen z.B. nicht auf eine komplett deutsche Synchronisation verzichten. Ich hätte da keine Lust die ganze Zeit Untertitel zu lesen.


----------

